# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  Telas Arpilleras de polipropileno...

## AJC INVERSIONES EIRL

Comercializo Telas Arpilleras de polipropileno pesada de 140gr/m2. Para cortinas de galpón de 3m y 2m x 200m. de largo, en color blanco y negro.
Es importado de la India.Temas similares: Sacos de Polipropileno Sacos de Polipropileno fabricante, distribuidor y exportador de embalaje en polipropileno Exportación peruana de telas crece 15% en primeros cinco meses del año

----------

